# MINI Clubman JCW Pack New car detail



## LJColeman42 (Nov 28, 2015)

Hey guys -

So thought I would start a thread for my brand new MINI Clubman Cooper S with JCW Pack!

So i work for MINI, the car arrived at 8am this morning so I was straight out watching it come off the transporter.










It was then straight into the workshop for a PDI - all protection and wrapping is being left on and the car isn't being Valeted, so I shall be taking it home tomorrow for a 2 day detail.

I inspected the car whilst it was being PDI'd and could not visually see any defects in the paint.
























So my plan is,

Get the car home & unwrap it and remove all protection.

Then it will start with a full snow foam & full Decon including fallout remover, tar and glue remover and then 2 bucket wash method.

I will then bring the car into the garage to dry & start inspecting the paint. I'm hoping to get away without doing any machine correction but will need to access tomorrow.

My plans then are -

Complete bodywork coating with CQUK 
Wheel coating & plastic trim coating with DLUX
Interior carpet & seat protection with Carpro Fabric coat 
Full glass coating with Carpro Flyby Forte.

I will upload my process and plenty of pictures tomorrow. Hoping to have it all done by Sunday afternoon so I can get out and enjoy the car !!!

Thanks for looking 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeyTaffy93 (Jan 17, 2016)

I quite like this, I'll be watching this thread for updates.


----------



## steve_07 (Apr 10, 2015)

looking forward to the results on this one. really like the new clubman


----------



## LJColeman42 (Nov 28, 2015)

Thanks guys - will update as I go tomorrow. Working in the morning so won't be starting until 1pm. Hoping I can get a coat of CQUK on so that I can let it set overnight and continue Sunday 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Diplomat2.6 (Sep 24, 2009)

How exciting - will await eagerly!


----------



## c87reed (Dec 9, 2015)

Wouldn't be my first choice of car, but it is most definitely a smart looking vehicle. I expect that it'll be an enjoyable detail.


----------



## LJColeman42 (Nov 28, 2015)

c87reed said:


> Wouldn't be my first choice of car, but it is most definitely a smart looking vehicle. I expect that it'll be an enjoyable detail.


Thank you mate, I'm looking forward to it! & your right it's not everyone's taste, but I'm only 22 so hopefully it'll be a bit of fun

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Wash then decon.. I personally wouldn't coat a car without even a gentle machine polish..


----------



## fozzy (Oct 22, 2009)

Seen a couple of the new Clubman's of late and find myself been strongly drawn back to been in a mini 

Looks very nice matey


----------



## Berylburton (Sep 14, 2013)

-Kev- said:


> Wash then decon.. I personally wouldn't coat a car without even a gentle machine polish..


I agree with Kev. A machine polish will add that final... "Je ne sais quoi"


----------



## DJBAILEY (May 7, 2011)

I agree. Jewell it with something like Reflect/Essence, Menz 3500, Scholl S40. Megs 205 even

It will be noticeable.


----------



## LJColeman42 (Nov 28, 2015)

Thanks guys, Im just super paranoid about inflicting any buffer trails etc.

Ive got a DASPro - and a new finishing pad, Would i be best using like a all in one polish like AF Tripple. OR i have a Kock chemi P2 - Would that be too abrasive? 

Should i go over the whole car? & what speed etc?

Ive machined plenty of cars in the passed but nothing brand new, I would just kick myself if i damaged it.


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

Machining a new car is no different than machining all the cars you've done in the past

As you say you have triple why not use that via machine to bring some more shine and cleanse the paint 
That way you have no chance of ruining the paint so will remove the worry in your mind


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

Nice looking motor! I know personally they go very well.

Do you work for MINI UK?


----------



## LJColeman42 (Nov 28, 2015)

Zetec-al said:


> Nice looking motor! I know personally they go very well.
> 
> Do you work for MINI UK?


No mate not MINI UK Directly, I Currently work for a Dealership in Bath.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LJColeman42 (Nov 28, 2015)

Little update for you guys -

Spent 7 hours on the car today,

So first off, Drove it home - with a fresh 2 miles on the clock !










Once the car was home - I removed all the protective wrapping & stickers
























I then started with a Snow foam wash down










And then a 2 bucket wash & Decon
























I then moved on & carried out a single stage polish with Tripple, (no pics of this) and the. Carried out a complete wipe down with Eraser










& a cup of tea in between










So after the Eraser wipe down this is what I was left with 
























I then began to apply CQUK to all the paint work - i must admit I was nervous about using this as it was my first time, but it went really well & didnt seem to have any issues.










I then let that cure whilst I Coated the plastic trims & wheels with DLUX and gave the tyres a coat of AF Tyre Gel

















It was then on to the Glass - Flyby Forte sorted this out. 2 coats on all glass.










And that concludes my day today - tomorrow i will be focusing on the interior & then getting out for a good drive.

I'm hoping the car looks as good in the sun as it does under the garage lighting !!

Thanks for reading 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeyTaffy93 (Jan 17, 2016)

Looking really good, nice job. Looking forward to seeing the interior pictures.


----------



## LJColeman42 (Nov 28, 2015)

So - finished the car this morning, took it for a blast. Now it's Filthy Dirty.

But im going to get out and do some miles and enjoy it, luckily got a few snaps of it all finished

Interior shots - 






























Exterior shots -































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

Looking good .

wheels look odd without the convex spokes my F56 JCW wheels have but that's because I've been looking at mine for nearly a year I guess


----------



## LJColeman42 (Nov 28, 2015)

R0B said:


> Looking good .
> 
> wheels look odd without the convex spokes my F56 JCW wheels have but that's because I've been looking at mine for nearly a year I guess


Yes I agree, I sit at my desk every day looking at a F56 JCW so they look strange to me ! But I prefer them over all the other Clubman wheels.

Just went for a spin, love it. Pops and bangs all over the place from the exhaust!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

LJColeman42 said:


> Yes I agree, I sit at my desk every day looking at a F56 JCW so they look strange to me ! But I prefer them over all the other Clubman wheels.
> 
> Just went for a spin, love it. Pops and bangs all over the place from the exhaust!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If you think it pops now get yourself a remus valvetronic exhaust for it.... I've got one on my F56....Mental!


----------



## LJColeman42 (Nov 28, 2015)

R0B said:


> If you think it pops now get yourself a remus valvetronic exhaust for it.... I've got one on my F56....Mental!


It's on my list don't worry. Along with a Racechip tuning box.

If lohen mini would email me back I would already have one. !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

LJColeman42 said:


> It's on my list don't worry. Along with a Racechip tuning box.
> 
> If lohen mini would email me back I would already have one. !
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just ring them and ask for Jake he's a good lad

As for Lohen I think I've spent around a million dollars on stuff from their so far only thing not done their was my mapping

Great place


----------



## LJColeman42 (Nov 28, 2015)

R0B said:


> Just ring them and ask for Jake he's a good lad
> 
> As for Lohen I think I've spent around a million dollars on stuff from their so far only thing not done their was my mapping
> 
> Great place


I'll get on to them tomorrow ! I'm undecided wether to go for the Remus or scorpion system. But No one has reviewed either on a clubman yet!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Clubbie looks fab ! :thumb:

The wife has the same engine in her F55 MINI Cooper S 5 Door & its a peach!

I'm still finding the ride quite hard & thats on 16's with 195/55 non-RF tyres
The 18's that you have, with the run flat ditch finders, must be rock hard me thinks


----------



## LJColeman42 (Nov 28, 2015)

Bristle Hound said:


> Clubbie looks fab ! :thumb:
> 
> The wife has the same engine in her F55 MINI Cooper S 5 Door & its a peach!
> 
> ...


Mine are actually 19" wheels !!! With Bridgestone Ditch finders. But I'm actually finding the ride ok! Although I am 22 I've owned cars with a lot harder ride,
So to me this is luxury!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

Nice mate, i applied dlux on my plastics on saturday, did 2 coats and left it in the garage for around 18 hours, finish is great and hoping it will last well too

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

LJColeman42 said:


> Mine are actually 19" wheels !!! With Bridgestone Ditch finders. But I'm actually finding the ride ok! Although I am 22 I've owned cars with a lot harder ride,
> So to me this is luxury !!!!


Bl00dy hell ! 19's with runflats ! Now that is hardcore lol
Still does look nice mind :thumb:

We had s R56 MINI JCW on 17's with RF's & that was bad enough on my old codgers bod :lol:


----------



## Mrmojorisin007 (Aug 19, 2016)

Stunning car, love it in Grey.

Can I ask a newbie question, why would you apply fallout remover and d-tar a brand new car? its not been anywhere ?


----------



## Morph78 (Aug 18, 2010)

Mrmojorisin007 said:


> Stunning car, love it in Grey.
> 
> Can I ask a newbie question, why would you apply fallout remover and d-tar a brand new car? its not been anywhere ?


Because sometimes they are moved by rail or left parked up in industrial areas with heavy fallout.

This is my old focus, asked the dealer not to touch it and this is the day after I picked it up:





Washed and then sprayed with Iron Out, followed by a clay.


----------



## Mrmojorisin007 (Aug 19, 2016)

Bloody Hell ! quite literally

Cheers makes sense now.


----------



## LJColeman42 (Nov 28, 2015)

A little bit sad - But i must admit i am very much looking forward to giving the car its first maintenance wash this weekend after applying the coating - The beading this week has been lovely!


----------



## mt8 (Jan 7, 2011)

Car looks ace.

interested on your thoughts of the car as you settle into it over the coming weeks. I have ordered the exact same clubbie with the same wheels and the same colour combo in thunder grey and black roof/mirror caps and sport auto gearbox, should be here end of december early jan with a bit of luck.

In terms of car prep i have not got access to a garage or covered area and no polishing machines so could you advise on any products to use instead that do not need to cure overnight or be kept above a certain temp, to get a similar end product.


----------



## LJColeman42 (Nov 28, 2015)

So managed to find a few hours to do my first maintenance wash on this - & I must admit it was a breeze !

Why haven't I used ceramic coatings before ?!

So few pics of how it started after a weeks worth of muck.
























I then began with a snowfoam - although the coating is so good it just slipped straight off!
























The snowfoam was then rinsed off, & wheels iron-x and rinsed off, the beading after just this stage was very impressive.
























After a full rinse down I then washed the car using Carpro reload - two bucket method goes without saying ... I was then left with this.































After a complete dry down & some tyre shine this is how it was left. Also just a quick hoover & wipeover for the inside.



























































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LJColeman42 (Nov 28, 2015)

mt8 said:


> Car looks ace.
> 
> interested on your thoughts of the car as you settle into it over the coming weeks. I have ordered the exact same clubbie with the same wheels and the same colour combo in thunder grey and black roof/mirror caps and sport auto gearbox, should be here end of december early jan with a bit of luck.
> 
> In terms of car prep i have not got access to a garage or covered area and no polishing machines so could you advise on any products to use instead that do not need to cure overnight or be kept above a certain temp, to get a similar end product.


It depends how much work your willing to put in,

For your time restriction I would advise using a wax instead of ceramic coating as ideally you need a dry and well lit area.

My previous favourite combo would be to use auto finesse Desire x2 coats & then a coat off illusion on top.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LJColeman42 (Nov 28, 2015)

Just ordered a Racechip Ultimate for this  should up the power to approx 260bhp & 360nm of torque approx. Just need to do a few more miles before fitting 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JwilliamsM (Dec 20, 2011)

Very smart. On Friday I ordered the actual JCW clubman for my old girl, getting it week 52 in December! Can't wait! Ordered British racing green with red roof and mirrors


----------



## Serkie (Dec 8, 2007)

Enjoy the new car, great write-up and results.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## CoachPJ (Oct 30, 2013)

Enjoy the car. She's looking :argie:


----------



## jwakefield (Nov 14, 2016)

Looks brilliant this - nice to be able to get a brand new car that hasn't been molested by any PDI valets or pre PDI bumps and scrapes beforehand. It really looks nice that. How well do these go?


----------



## LJColeman42 (Nov 28, 2015)

Sorry for the delayed replies. Loving the Clubman I must admit. Now I have fitted the tuning box & covered 2500 miles. I am very pleased with how it pulls, the amount of torque is brilliant & managed to have a play with a Standard JCW hatch & managed to pull on it slightly which I was pleased about!

Haven't had chance to do
Any detailed cleaning recently due to such poor weather, so just a few maintenance washes!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

